# Knightbrolaire's build thread



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm currently working on a couple of builds so I thought it'd be easier just to lump em all in here.
gold sparkle destroyer:





beveled superstrat thingy





RG550 inspired tele build











Doing a test burst over my failed headless build (I'll be taking another crack at it later)







Not pictured: other headless prototypes and 8 string destroyer body that I'm too lazy to route right now.
Also have a black beauty jazzmaster I'm working on but I keep fucking up the painting/it's too cold to spray 2k. There's a separate thread for that one.


----------



## Kyle01 (Nov 11, 2017)

I really like the look of that headless build, what happened to it?

Also, definitely looking forward to seeing that jazzmaster finished up


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 11, 2017)

Kyle01 said:


> I really like the look of that headless build, what happened to it?
> 
> Also, definitely looking forward to seeing that jazzmaster finished up


I never routed the cavities and my measurements were off for the the tuners/string spacing so it would've ended up a 7 string instead of an 8 string like I wanted. A lot of other stuff went wrong too. It was easier just to cut my losses than try to finish that particular build. I'll definitely be doing another guitar like that one though, it's just such a comfy shape.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 12, 2017)

While part of building guitars is fixing mistakes, I think it's important to know when something is too far gone. What you lost in time and materials was made up for easily in experience! Plus you've already discovered a good test platform to work on other things like finishing! Will the neck pickup in the destroyer stay sparkly or was it masked over before spraying?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2017)

HighPotency said:


> While part of building guitars is fixing mistakes, I think it's important to know when something is too far gone. What you lost in time and materials was made up for easily in experience! Plus you've already discovered a good test platform to work on other things like finishing! Will the neck pickup in the destroyer stay sparkly or was it masked over before spraying?


 Yeah I definitely learned a lot from the headless build, especially about finishes/clear coats.
the cavities are going to stay sparkly, mostly due to it being a huge pain to remove the glitter from the cavities lol. I'm putting black fishman fluence pickups in to give it some contrast.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 9, 2017)

decided to tweak the strandberg. painted the back/sides matte black and scraped the edge for natural binding look (still in progress so everything's looking pretty rough).












also getting closer to finishing my RFR tele, RFR is such a hard color to photograph. In person it's essentially reddish/orange but on camera it comes across as way more orange (or pink if I use the flash).
















Here's one of the headless designs I'm playing around with. The upper horn is going to be jutting forward more with less recurve in the next iteration and the carve/bevels will be cleaner now that I have an idea of what I want.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh that strandberg looks great now. Love the faux binding.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 10, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Oh that strandberg looks great now. Love the faux binding.


The faux binding definitely helps give some visual contrast.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 12, 2017)

I have poor impulse control, hence why it's dyed before I routed it. Still, it's going to look fucking killer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 20, 2017)

yeah so this happened.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 20, 2017)

Candy paint over the top?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 21, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Candy paint over the top?


Red leather dye. I've got to sand it back some for the next colors


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 1, 2018)

sealed it with some tru-oil.
waiting on parts for the rfr tele. 
it's -13F here so I'm not even going to bother trying to clear coat the explorer or the strandberg right now.


----------



## lewis (Jan 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> sealed it with some tru-oil.
> waiting on parts for the rfr tele.
> it's -13F here so I'm not even going to bother trying to clear coat the explorer or the strandberg right now.



jeez that tru oil has made that look great.

Also, that Strandberg from earlier in the thread...was that a "real" strandberg?. Because if so, you are much much braver than me to refinish such an expensive guitar. Im assuming it isnt, but cudos if it is.

#massivecojones


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 1, 2018)

lewis said:


> jeez that tru oil has made that look great.
> 
> Also, that Strandberg from earlier in the thread...was that a "real" strandberg?. Because if so, you are much much braver than me to refinish such an expensive guitar. Im assuming it isnt, but cudos if it is.
> 
> #massivecojones


Yeah the tru oil really made the top pop. It's my favorite part of doing finishes, seeing them under clear coat/oil and how much prettier they get.
it is a real strandberg. go check out my refinish or ngd threads about it. It's a s7g custom shop boden. I was sick and fucking tired of seeing boring ass ikea table topped strandbergs.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 3, 2018)

Holy shit that tru oil turned that top up to 11.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 5, 2018)

ordered some more dayglo paint, an HH template and another jazzmaster body. I'm not terribly motivated to make the neck for the poplar topped guitar right now. RGA8 body is getting routed/grain filled/painted in the next couple of days.
blackout RGA8 neck (dyed the neck and fretboard black):




superstrat backside (dyed black) :


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2018)

Whoa, dude! I had no idea you were building. This is impressive stuff!


----------



## JimF (Jan 6, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> sealed it with some tru-oil.
> waiting on parts for the rfr tele.
> it's -13F here so I'm not even going to bother trying to clear coat the explorer or the strandberg right now.



More pics of this please! It got real serious real quick! Those leather dyes, is that analine dye? It’s sick!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2018)

JimF said:


> More pics of this please! It got real serious real quick! Those leather dyes, is that analine dye? It’s sick!!!


yep angelus leather dyes are aniline. I'll post up more pics tomorrow in some natural light.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>


God that looks good. I hope when you route it it doesn't scratch that beautiful top.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 8, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> God that looks good. I hope when you route it it doesn't scratch that beautiful top.


yeah that's why I'm waiting on an hh template. The last couple of times I tried to free hand routs ended badly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 8, 2018)

finally warm enough to bother painting, so I touched up the strandberg. the superstrat and rg8 neck also got painted with satin black. 


20180108_141935 by al b, on Flickr


20180108_141941 by al b, on Flickr


20180108_141946 by al b, on Flickr


20180108_141956 by al b, on Flickr


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 9, 2018)

rfr paint and hipshot bridge are here, just waiting on the neck now.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Top is sick, looks like a cross section of hell 
Great curves too

U got some cahones refinishing ur strandy by Hand, kudos


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2018)

RFR tele needs the paintjob cleaned up and then it's getting clear coated, along with the gold explorer. 
the routing template is taking forever to show up, so no further progress on the super strat.
my 8 string destroyer body is going to get the contours reworked/cleaned up, then routed/painted next week. 
strandberg body needs a little bit more black on the edges/I have to clean up the natural binding, and then it gets clear coated. The tru oil finish on the top has some spots I need to touch up as well.
Oh and just to add some extra crap to my list I decided to change my tsunamicaster to a hardtail bridge, so now i have to fill the bridge cavity and drill holes for the bridge/paint it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2018)

quick little mockup, definitely going to go with a pickguard wrapped in the cf vinyl.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 18, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> quick little mockup, definitely going to go with a pickguard wrapped in the cf vinyl.



Why not use real CF?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 18, 2018)

electriceye said:


> Why not use real CF?


i don't have any right now, and I really want to use up this vinyl wrap. I bought way too much of it lol 
I'll probably do real CF for my next build.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

Damn near done with this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2018)

need to swap the tuners to black and do the electronics but otherwise it's done. The strandy is going to get a little bit more work on the paint/natural binding to get it super clean then it's getting coated in tru-oil.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 14, 2018)

I went a bit crazy and decided to change the fade on the strandberg to something different.
As cool as the contusion fade was, I felt the need to try the blood in the water fade again. I think it turned out swimmingly 
Still needs to be sealed and clear coated.
*under LED lights:*








*With the flash on:*


----------



## Smoked Porter (Mar 15, 2018)

Goddamn, that rfr tele looks great. The reverse headstock is a nice touch. Now I'm thinking a slime green one like the Charvel So-Cals would be the tits. I hope you post a vid when it's finished!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2018)

Smoked Porter said:


> Goddamn, that rfr tele looks great. The reverse headstock is a nice touch. Now I'm thinking a slime green one like the Charvel So-Cals would be the tits. I hope you post a vid when it's finished!


 thanks, just need to clear coat it and it's ready to shred. I'll definitely throw up a vid of it. I'm thinking of building a fluorescent green jazzmaster next, though I also have another tele body sitting around...hmmm


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 23, 2018)

Subbed! I look forward to seeing some more updates.


----------



## lewis (Mar 23, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I went a bit crazy and decided to change the fade on the strandberg to something different.
> As cool as the contusion fade was, I felt the need to try the blood in the water fade again. I think it turned out swimmingly
> Still needs to be sealed and clear coated.
> *under LED lights:*
> ...



Love the new colours on this /\ I cant wait to see it fully assembled again.

also, great job on the Orange Tele!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 23, 2018)

lewis said:


> Love the new colours on this /\ I cant wait to see it fully assembled again.
> 
> also, great job on the Orange Tele!


thanks, I'm just waiting on the weather to warm up a bit more today so I can clear coat everything. I've got some other 6 string builds floating around but haven't posted em yet.


----------



## lewis (Mar 23, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



woah /\
Just noticed an awesome demonic looking face right in the middle!!.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 23, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> thanks, I'm just waiting on the weather to warm up a bit more today so I can clear coat everything. I've got some other 6 string builds floating around but haven't posted em yet.


Just don't do what I did with my test pieces the other day and leave the nitro coats out to dry when there's snow in the forecast.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 23, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Just don't do what I did with my test pieces the other day and leave the nitro coats out to dry when there's snow in the forecast.


i'm spraying spraymax 2k today.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

still have to clean up the paint on the sides and back, but the binding is a clean as I can get it, and the top is sealed finally

























Liberace explorer is all sealed too. Gotta clean out the pickup routes since the fishmans didn't fit during the test fit. hardware/electronics will prob be done soon.








I really should have sanded off the veneer before spraying all this crap on, but whatever, this was an experiment


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Mar 30, 2018)

How do you like the spray max 2k? I'm planning on using it on my current build.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

Grand Rabbit said:


> How do you like the spray max 2k? I'm planning on using it on my current build.


 It's very durable and works really well. I dropped one of my cleared necks on concrete and the headstock barely got dinged. Absolutely terrible for you though. I'd recommend at least a tyvek suit and a good cartridge filter mask.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Mar 30, 2018)

Hmmm okay, thanks for the tip. I'm spraying outside and i'll wear a mask but i don't have a suit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2018)

Grand Rabbit said:


> Hmmm okay, thanks for the tip. I'm spraying outside and i'll wear a mask but i don't have a suit.


you can get cheap suits at home depot or other home improvement stores. You just don't want that crap on your skin.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Mar 30, 2018)

Ah, sweet. Thanks man, I'll definitely do that! I do enough hazardous shit just with sawdust as it is ( no legitimate vacuum system in my garage ).


----------



## electriceye (Mar 30, 2018)

Grand Rabbit said:


> How do you like the spray max 2k? I'm planning on using it on my current build.



I found the 2k to be a pain, esp since you have to use it quickly. The 1k worked REALLY well, frankly, so I'm going to use that instead. Not sure if it's AS durable as the 2k, but a hell of a lot easier to use with great results.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

rosewood was dyed with leather dye, changed the inlays to a red pearloid.




I have to clean up the paint a bit on the neck.

Primered Tele




Primered RGA8 body (haven't decided on if I'm using soapbar pickups or not yet, hence no routes)




touching up the jazzmaster black beauty build




[


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh I like the black neck. That's real nice. 

So... Have you buffed out that strandberg yet?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Oh I like the black neck. That's real nice.
> 
> So... Have you buffed out that strandberg yet?


thanks, trying to decide what to do with the destroyer body that'll play well off of the black/red inlays. maybe a satin black with red holoflakes or something.

nah still cleaning up the back and sides. I'm never doing paint and scraped natural binding together again if I can help it, it's so annoying and finicky.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 17, 2018)

doing some mockups before the routing/paint touch up on the bevels





aquila v2, prob going to start on this after my kit builds are all nice and finished, it's about the size of a strandberg currently, though that may change.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 17, 2018)

Damn dude how many builds do you have in flight right now? 

Looking good tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 17, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Damn dude how many builds do you have in flight right now?
> 
> Looking good tho


thanks
I have like 3 kit builds, and 2 from scratch builds going on currently. 
I'm not good at working on one thing at a time lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 20, 2018)

black beauty jazzmaster is basically done being touched up, just need to clear coat and assemble.




first coat of black for the 8 string destroyer and some minor touch up to the hellmouth 6 string (top is all taped up except for the bevels where I sprayed). Still thinking about doing some red flake in the clear for the 8 string destroyer. I'll have to do a test piece first




some headless ideas on sapele




some other headless ideas


----------



## jwade (Apr 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Hey the left one, instead of having the crossover, what if you did something like this:






I’m thinking like a solid piece


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 21, 2018)

D


KnightBrolaire said:


> black beauty jazzmaster is basically done being touched up, just need to clear coat and assemble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the one on the right in a sparkle purple.


----------



## pondman (Apr 21, 2018)

Grand Rabbit said:


> Hmmm okay, thanks for the tip. I'm spraying outside and i'll wear a mask but i don't have a suit.



Seriously ! 2k is potent stuff so make sure you have a full body suite, a mask suitable for 2K such as this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gerson-2...148972?hash=item4d67fd822c:g:4q8AAOSwySlaFAKE , disposable latex gloves and cover your eyes and any skin still exposed on your face. This stuff is well known for entering the body through the eyes and skin and causing life long problems.
Spray outside and keep a fan behind you to stop blow back.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2018)

jwade said:


> Hey the left one, instead of having the crossover, what if you did something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah I'm shelving that particular design for now. If I do make it, it'll probably all be a solid color or all natural. I was playing around with some other ideas in photoshop but they need more refinement.


LiveOVErdrive said:


> D
> 
> Do the one on the right in a sparkle purple.


I actually just got some aqua to green colorshift flake that I think would be pretty sick for that design. i have to do some test pieces/ finish my other builds first


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh2UvFEFJ-p/?hl=en&taken-by=knightbrolaire
a little taste of what's happening to the 8 string destroyer


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh2i5vHFswL/


----------



## Lemons (Apr 21, 2018)

That paint job looks sweeeet, how do you plan to do any routing without totally destroying it though?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2018)

Lemons said:


> That paint job looks sweeeet, how do you plan to do any routing without totally destroying it though?


meh it was an experiment, I don't care if I mess it up. Plus it's just glitter mixed into shellac that I covered the body with so it's really easy to redo.


----------



## Lemons (Apr 22, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> meh it was an experiment, I don't care if I mess it up. Plus it's just glitter mixed into shellac that I covered the body with so it's really easy to redo.



Can't argue with that, I've gotta say your finish work has really improved on the last few things you've posted


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 24, 2018)

How did you apply it? Just a brush? It looks great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 24, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> How did you apply it? Just a brush? It looks great.


yep, i just used some cheap disposable foam brushes. i just poured a bunch of glitter into a disposable cup/added a bit of shellac to it so I had a sludgy paste.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 30, 2018)

been busy with work, but I finally got the strandberg to where I like it visually. still have to touch up the neck a tiny bit though.


20180629_113212 by al b, on Flickr


20180629_113316 by al b, on Flickr


20180629_113234 by al b, on Flickr


----------



## NateFalcon (Jun 30, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> been busy with work, but I finally got the strandberg to where I like it visually. still have to touch up the neck a tiny bit though.
> 
> 
> 20180629_113212 by al b, on Flickr
> ...


The colors look like bimmer “M” stripes...nice!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 30, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> The colors look like bimmer “M” stripes...nice!


ha that was unintentional, i was inspired by the movie The Shallows' end credits


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 4, 2018)

thinking about this kind of headstock for the hellmouth superstrat




quick shitty mockup of one of the explorer ideas I had


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> thinking about this kind of headstock for the hellmouth superstrat


That would be pretty sweet!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 5, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> That would be pretty sweet!


thanks, I thought about doing a regular pointy reversed headstock but for some reason this seems to fit better with the aesthetic I'm going for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 6, 2018)

making a backplate for the boden is super frustrating. i've broken the veneers twice, it got cupped during gluing and then i almost snapped off part of it while fixing the cupping. i might just grab some acrylic and use that instead of wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 13, 2018)

experimenting with a paint scheme


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 25, 2018)

currently leaning towards c or d
also testing out some richlite for cavity covers/pickguards. It's surprisingly easy to work with.


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 25, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> currently leaning towards c or d
> also testing out some richlite for cavity covers/pickguards. It's surprisingly easy to work with.


Absolutely C and D!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 25, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> also testing out some richlite for cavity covers/pickguards. It's surprisingly easy to work with.


Thought about trying it in one of my next builds. How would you rate it in terms of hardness when using a Japanese saw or a chisel? On a scale from maple and Ebony...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 25, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Thought about trying it in one of my next builds. How would you rate it in terms of hardness when using a Japanese saw or a chisel? On a scale from maple and Ebony...


not as hard to work with as ebony but definitely harder than maple. Much more dense than maple, but it cuts cleanly and isn't super brittle. I can cut a 6mm thick piece with my dozuki pull saw relatively easily


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 25, 2018)

one thing I'll say about richlite is it smells like burning plastic when you sand it a lot. Otherwise I like working with it so far.


20180725_151255 by al b, on Flickr
in progress cavity cover


20180725_151251 by al b, on Flickr
trying to decide if I should put this piece of maple veneer on the cover or not.
The back would look more stealthy if I don't, but it would tie into the original cover/the top stain if I do...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 27, 2018)

20180727_191336 by al b, on Flickr
pickup route is done, but it's sloppier than I would like (damn mdf template is too thick for me to use my dremel with its baseplate). Luckily a pickup ring will hide the damage. I might make a pickup ring out of richlite/burl maple veneer depending on how motivated I'm feeling. neck pocket will be started on tomorrow. The ibby neck is just there for mockup purposes.

-the richlite cover for the boden got glued to the flamed maple veneer. magnets are getting glued to it tomorrow.
-the 8 string red sparkle explorer body got thrown in my fire pit. I didn't like the way it looked with the neck pickup route being so close to the bevel on top. I need to refine the design so that the proportions are right with 8 string pickups/necks.
-gold sparkle destroyer is just waiting for clear coat.
-black beauty jazzmaster is done. NGD will be popping up soon.
-daphne blue tele is waiting for clear coat and the warmoth neck to show up.
-not starting any of my headless builds or my star build until I finish up the others.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 3, 2018)

neck pocket is going to be routed deeper, neck should be glued up by the end of the weekend. bevels will get repainted after I build the neck.




experimenting with image transfer onto wood without using waterslide paper. this is just printer paper/polycrylic applied to bare wood. It works way better with high contrast black images (duh).


----------



## odibrom (Aug 3, 2018)

You can get pretty nice image transfers with laser printed images (no white color though):

Flip the printed side into the wood surface, previously cleaned of dust and fairly well sanded, so a smooth surface. Get the BEST QUALITY POSSIBLE PRINT. The more toner on the paper, the better transfer as result.
Get the print fixed to the wood with tape at its corners or something similar, but with minimal relief.
Cover it with a clean and smooth cotton rag
Use a household vapor iron (those used to get clothes ironed and sharp) at max temperature AND use vapor for it helps to heat the rag and the printed paper.
Do apply some pressure with the iron while you're at it.
About 5 minutes should be enough, but do some tests first
Remove the printed paper carefully and slowly. If it holds its integrity in one piece after the transfer, it may still be used for a 2nd or even a 3rd attempt...
Enjoy endless design possibilities at your disposal...
Laser toner is made of pretty small plastic pigment that gets fixed to the paper via laser heat within the printer. Using the household cloth iron we kind of replicate the method. The hotter the iron, the better, but avoid using the iron in direct contact with the paper or the wood, for they may burn with the heat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 3, 2018)

odibrom said:


> You can get pretty nice image transfers with laser printed images (no white color though):
> 
> Flip the printed side into the wood surface, previously cleaned of dust and fairly well sanded, so a smooth surface. Get the BEST QUALITY POSSIBLE PRINT. The more toner on the paper, the better transfer as result.
> Get the print fixed to the wood with tape at its corners or something similar, but with minimal relief.
> ...


I have an inkjet printer so that way doesn't really help me unless it works with inkjet as well. Honestly this was just an experiment. If I really want to do image transfer I'll just use some of the waterslide paper I have sitting around.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 3, 2018)

It is "always" possible to transfer an image from one physical support into another (no screens allowed here), the problem is to find the right medium. Nevertheless, I'm sure you can go to a print shop and get a laser print for very small amount of money and do some tests, just to see if it is worth the time. Who knows you'll find here a new path to your guitar designs...?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 3, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have an inkjet printer so that way doesn't really help me unless it works with inkjet as well. Honestly this was just an experiment. If I really want to do image transfer I'll just use some of the waterslide paper I have sitting around.


Inkjet should work just as well, only with solvents instead of heat. Place the print face down on the wood and soak it with alcohol, acetone or whatever works best.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 4, 2018)

You can always print onto transparency sheet in reverse and then stick that face down on the wood. Then hide it under multiple coats of clear. Not amazing but it works.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 8, 2018)

not bad for spraypaint..
























this glitter test is going pretty well


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow those look great. What are you using? Just the krylon spray paint from the big box stores? Or some kind of automotive spray?

Also does spraymax 2k come out that smooth after spraying? Because if so I am using the wrong clear coats.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 8, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Wow those look great. What are you using? Just the krylon spray paint from the big box stores? Or some kind of automotive spray?
> 
> Also does spraymax 2k come out that smooth after spraying? Because if so I am using the wrong clear coats.


spraymax 2k is awesome when used sparingly as it requires very little sanding, plus it's super durable. It's just horrendously toxic and runs 20$ a can...
the jazzmaster was rustoleum oil rubbed bronze spraypaint, clear coat is crystalac brite tone, which self levels (I still have to sand it a bit to really get a mirror finish, there's some visible minor brush strokes). the glitter tele is blue/silver glitter mixed into shellac.


----------



## KR250 (Oct 9, 2018)

That's encouraging with the Brite Tone. Looks good. Just about to move on to the top coats on a current project.


----------



## Defyantly (Oct 9, 2018)

Is the tele body part of a kit guitar? If so where did you get a beveled HH tele body?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 9, 2018)

Defyantly said:


> Is the tele body part of a kit guitar? If so where did you get a beveled HH tele body?


it's a pine body i bought off ebay, i carved all the contours with my rasps.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2018)

it's so much prettier in the sunlight








video of the sparkles: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo2NNeilvZa/?taken-by=knightbrolaire


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpoAKqoHfwj/?taken-by=knightbrolaire


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow. What are you using for the sparkles? Glitter in shellac still? Or is it one of those glitter bomb spray cans?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Wow. What are you using for the sparkles? Glitter in shellac still? Or is it one of those glitter bomb spray cans?


glitter in crystalac


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> glitter in crystalac


Ahh nice. Brushed?

Man the grass is so green in those earlier photos. Gonna be a long winter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Ahh nice. Brushed?


yup, same as before. works quite well but getting a mirror finish is going to be a nightmare. i think i might just put a bit more crystalac over it and call it a day.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yup, same as before. works quite well but getting a mirror finish is going to be a nightmare. i think i might just put a bit more crystalac over it and call it a day.


I keep coming back to resins for that reason - tons of build. But I just talked to a furniture refinisher who says he can do spray finishes for me, so that might be what I do from now on. Finishing is fun but when it doesn't come out perfectly it is super frustrating.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I keep coming back to resins for that reason - tons of build. But I just talked to a furniture refinisher who says he can do spray finishes for me, so that might be what I do from now on. Finishing is fun but when it doesn't come out perfectly it is super frustrating.


yeah, I think once I use up this crystalac I'm going to try some solarez epoxy. getting a good clear coat is by far my least favorite aspect of building besides fretwork.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah, I think once I use up this crystalac I'm going to try some solarez epoxy. getting a good clear coat is by far my least favorite aspect of building besides fretwork.


Been thinking about trying that stuff. Idk how bad it is for you though, fumes wise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Been thinking about trying that stuff. Idk how bad it is for you though, fumes wise.


can't be worse than spraymax 2k. I'll report back when I've tested the solarez, otherwise omzig could prob answer your questions


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2018)

really thinking about building an all richlite neck...
also, more sparkle:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BqIzD39nWKa/


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 13, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> really thinking about building an all richlite neck...
> also, more sparkle:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BqIzD39nWKa/


I just got a richlite fretboard blank in the mail and man oh man am I with you on that. This stuff is beautiful. 

I want to get a hunk of it to mill clarinet barrels out of.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just got a richlite fretboard blank in the mail and man oh man am I with you on that. This stuff is beautiful.
> 
> I want to get a hunk of it to mill clarinet barrels out of.


I've got a pile of richlite fretboard blanks recently as well. I picked up some black, maple and purple heart colored boards. The maple one almost looks like birdseye, it's pretty cool. I really like working with it (other than the smell when I belt sanded that cavity cover )


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 13, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've got a pile of richlite fretboard blanks recently as well. I picked up some black, maple and purple heart colored boards. The maple one almost looks like birdseye, it's pretty cool. I really like working with it (other than the smell when I belt sanded that cavity cover )




Did you order them direct from the company? 

I want to contact them about custom dimensions. 

But yeah oh God does that stuff ever smell bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Did you order them direct from the company?
> 
> I want to contact them about custom dimensions.
> 
> But yeah oh God does that stuff ever smell bad.


no I got those off amazon. I'm thinking about ordering a big slate from intectural but goddamn does it start getting pricey if you order thicker pieces.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 25, 2018)

finally wet sanded the doommaster. needs to be buffed still, then the neck needs just a bit more touchup before final final assembly 
The sparkle tele has a pretty rough texture right now, so it needs a bit of wet sanding as well. The body will be done after that, and then I'm just waiting for the neck to arrive from warmoth.
rg550 inspired tele body is re-primered and ready to be re-painted. hopefully I can get the dayglo paint to turn out smoother this time.
RG8 build and hellgate super strat are on hold til I finish up re-doing my strandberg's fade AGAIN (polycrylic is a shit sealer  )


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 5, 2019)

Tele neck is here from warmoth, so I did some mockups
trying to decide on whether to use the pickguard or not.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 5, 2019)

With the pickguard for sure. Looks sharp as hell.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Free opinion, no pickguard. You aren't covering up routes or blemishes, let the blue sparkle through!


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Jan 5, 2019)

I like it with the pickgaurd. Separates the colors quite nicely.


----------



## KR250 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'd go with the pick guard, agree on the contrast it provides.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 5, 2019)

Absolutely with the pick guard. It looks too bare without it.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Jan 6, 2019)

I agree that, visually, there's something nice about the pickguard, but I prefer it without the pickguard simply because that blue looks like a well done finish and I would want to appreciate as much of it as possible.


----------



## Defyantly (Jan 6, 2019)

Maybe change the pickguard to clear acrylic. i think the black is too stark against the blue and it leaves the bridge PU looking a little too open.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 6, 2019)

Pickguard. Hell yes. Amazing build!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 6, 2019)

Defyantly said:


> Maybe change the pickguard to clear acrylic. i think the black is too stark against the blue and it leaves the bridge PU looking a little too open.



The bridge pickup being open is a good point.

I'm gonna suggest something SACRILEGIOUS on this site:

Black Pickup Rings.

That would give it some nice contrast and sharpness on top of the sparkles, without covering up the sparkles.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2019)

some more mockups.
I really wasn't planning on using pickup rings or a pickguard on this build, but they do tie everything together nicely, since the tuners/knobs will also be black. Now I just need to make a pickguard since this one is beat to hell from my experiments.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 31, 2019)

thinking about doing a slime green jazzmaster with maple fretboard next.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 22, 2019)

Did a spray test of the brite tone clear using a preval sprayer. Turned out pretty good imo. I'm going to use up my last can of 2K and then switch over to this stuff exclusively since it's nice to work with. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BwkATz1nkRI/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 22, 2019)

That turned out pretty nice for a test coat. I bet it’ll look great with a nice build up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 22, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> That turned out pretty nice for a test coat. I bet it’ll look great with a nice build up.


yeah it builds up pretty well, i used it on the jazzmaster body earlier in the thread, but i brushed it on.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 22, 2019)

That turned out nice too. Getting a nice little spray setup is awesome though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 26, 2019)

trying to decide on which veneer to use for the faceplate on my mk3. I'm leaning towards ebony or quilted maple since flamed maple is kind of the go to for fancier boogies.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwr6yY4HEvN/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet


----------



## KR250 (Apr 26, 2019)

All 3 look great. I prefer #1, but maybe.... you need 3 boogies and do each of the three options :O


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 26, 2019)

KR250 said:


> All 3 look great. I prefer #1, but maybe.... you need 3 boogies and do each of the three options :O


----------



## Solodini (Apr 26, 2019)

The ebony, for sure.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 26, 2019)

WHICKER


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

necrobump. Here's some stuff I've been working on over the last 8 months 

"Dorothy"









baritone explorer build




made a faceplate for my mk3




the "doommaster" (baritone jazzmaster)


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 3, 2019)

That "doommaster" is absolutely awesome! Is that a baritone?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> That "doommaster" is absolutely awesome! Is that a baritone?


yessir


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2019)

What's the neck on Dorothy made out of?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

Randy said:


> What's the neck on Dorothy made out of?


maple that I dyed pitch black, fretboard was rosewood that I also dyed and put copper inlays into


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2019)

The black definitely took to it well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

Randy said:


> The black definitely took to it well.


 Took a couple hours of basically soaking it in aniline dye lol.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 3, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm currently working on a couple of builds so I thought it'd be easier just to lump em all in here.
> gold sparkle destroyer:
> 
> 
> ...



I’m impressed Knight! You do pretty nice work dude! Keep it up bro


----------



## electriceye (Dec 5, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> maple that I dyed pitch black, fretboard was rosewood that I also dyed and put copper inlays into



Bummer. I was hoping it was an ebony neck!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 30, 2019)

Explorer build just needs electronics wired up and final setup, then it's done.

Also thinking about doing a modernized/metal friendly take on the cabronita next. Might do shou sugi ban on the body/headstock.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 30, 2019)

That mk3 is beautiful


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 31, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Explorer build just needs electronics wired up and final setup, then it's done.
> 
> Also thinking about doing a modernized/metal friendly take on the cabronita next. Might do shou sugi ban on the body/headstock.


Please don't do it - that headstock is awful. Thumbs up for the spruce body though! Used that for a headless build once...


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 2, 2020)

Hella jelly of that explorer build. I don’t “want” to do another warmoth build but, seeing that explorer bari makes it real tempting


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2020)

Playing around with an inline headstock idea. I've already decided that I'm using a p-rail with a triple shot wiring harness just to keep the layout super simple/clean looking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 13, 2020)

miiight be time to buy another explorer neck 




then again, the wenge tele neck and maple warhead look pretty cool too...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 18, 2020)

contoured and burned the tele body and the back of the neck. Inscribed some elder futhark runes into the back of the neck because I like norse shit.









image post
I did a shitty job burning the runes in, but I guess it fits with the whole aesthetic


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 18, 2020)

Going to make some thematically appropriate cavity covers for some of my guitars. did some test runs/mockups.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 24, 2020)

hmmm not sure if I want to put the runes on the headstock.


----------



## KR250 (May 25, 2020)

I'm really digging those runes, and the contrast to a black head stock is perfect....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 26, 2020)

KR250 said:


> I'm really digging those runes, and the contrast to a black head stock is perfect....


thanks, it's a waterslide over a piece of flamed maple veneer. I'm going to make another one that should look cleaner, this was just proof of concept.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 3, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmmm not sure if I want to put the runes on the headstock.



*Do it.*


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 3, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmmm not sure if I want to put the runes on the headstock.
> View attachment 81108


Do it, but split the angle between the two edges of the headstock maybe?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 15, 2020)

first pass on my F117 Nighthawk inspired star idea.


----------



## KR250 (Jun 15, 2020)

I like the pointy, cool design! Will the edge in the fretting area of the lower horn area be comfortable though? Aesthetically it looks right.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 16, 2020)

KR250 said:


> I like the pointy, cool design! Will the edge in the fretting area of the lower horn area be comfortable though? Aesthetically it looks right.


I think it'll work fine but we'll see once I cut it out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 16, 2020)

dremel was the wrong tool for this, but you get the basic idea. The cutout is really out of the way and the design seems pretty comfy for classical position like most star shapes. Now back to finishing up my explorer


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dremel was the wrong tool for this, but you get the basic idea. The cutout is really out of the way and the design seems pretty comfy for classical position like most star shapes. Now back to finishing up my explorer


slight tweak to the design. Not sure how I'll implement certain aspects of this design like the lines to break up the bevels, but I think it'll be really neat if I can do it. Worst case I scrap them if they look bad on the 2nd test piece.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 17, 2020)

I think just have the control and "Les Paul switch position" bits bevel down, too. With the other bevels coming off of them, respectively.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 17, 2020)

Those "inside" corners where two facets meet will be hard to get crisp/clean. That's either a high-res CNC carve, or a steadier hand and sharper chisel than i have.

The Crimson Guitars guy had a few edges like that on his Cyberpunk 2077 build he was doing. His last post, though, was 2 weeks ago, and it was far from finished, so I have no idea how it's turned out. (edit: actually, watching the newest video again, it seems i've missed a step and he's done further carving and gotten rid of most of those conditions..)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2020)

messing around with headstock idea and where to mount the neck. inline is the way to go obviously


----------



## neun Arme (Jun 21, 2020)

The Ibanez type headstock fits the body better, IMO.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 21, 2020)

Perhaps, but reverse it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 21, 2020)

Spicypickles said:


> Perhaps, but reverse it.


nah. doesn't flow as well. I love reverse pointy headstocks but it just doesn't fit this particular guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 27, 2020)

basic template for a headless design I've been kicking around for years:
Bevels will be more significant on the actual build and the pointy corners will be much more rounded fyi.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2020)

Made a quick wanky demo of the Doommaster through my Peavey XXX:


I'll get around to making a dedicated NGD for it and my other builds in a few weeks lol


----------



## Solodini (Aug 21, 2020)

Loving the Mastodon-esque riffage. Sounds good. Really nice clarity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2020)

Solodini said:


> Loving the Mastodon-esque riffage. Sounds good. Really nice clarity.


Thanks, Mastodon is a huge influence on me. The Trident I set just works perfectly in this guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 22, 2020)

doodling some nighthawk variations. I'll prob end up using the top version since it nails the airplane design cues.




also this is Carcharodon v3:


----------



## Bobo (Sep 22, 2020)

Top one looks rad. I'd probably go for the middle one just because I like some curvyness/swoopyness added in that design. Either way I like the those unique looks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 22, 2020)

Bobo said:


> Top one looks rad. I'd probably go for the middle one just because I like some curvyness/swoopyness added in that design. Either way I like the those unique looks.


Thanks. The middle one is kind of an offshoot of some more organic star shapes that I've come up with in that same vein. The older designs are much more aggressive looking and look like a bird of prey swooping in for the kill (which was the whole point). I'll post those up tomorrow.


----------



## KR250 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm really digging design 3 the most, mostly for the curve in the behind. I also think a reverse curve on the inner lower horn would look cool and perhaps be more comfortable to play.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 23, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Thanks. The middle one is kind of an offshoot of some more organic star shapes that I've come up with in that same vein. The older designs are much more aggressive looking and look like a bird of prey swooping in for the kill (which was the whole point). I'll post those up tomorrow.


these are some variations of the same idea. 


very old 1st pass





KR250 said:


> I'm really digging design 3 the most, mostly for the curve in the behind. I also think a reverse curve on the inner lower horn would look cool and perhaps be more comfortable to play.


yeah I have some other iterations of the same design with the curve where the heel would be to balance the other main curve visually. I was planning on ending the fretboard before the cutaway or widening the cutaway depending on how the irl mockup goes. I'll probably end up just mounting it forward of where the lower horn meets the heel since I already tested the idea with the nighthawk v1 irl mockup and it allows total access all the way up the fretboard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 12, 2020)

tentative idea for my charvel refin. I dub it the slimenstein


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 21, 2020)

I started on Slimenstein

so much sloppier than I wanted it to be. Should have stuck with frogtape, I always end up having to do some scraping with 3M's painter tape. Definitely doesn't help that it snowed all yesterday while I was painting, so the paint took longer to cure. 
Anyways, I'm going to see how the dayglo green looks over the white, and then I'll figure out how much I want to clean it up. I can always redo the lines later on.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 21, 2020)

Fuck yeah buddy, that’s gonna rule


----------



## odibrom (Oct 21, 2020)

Don't redo those lines, they're perfectly imperfect. It gives a distress kind of vibe to it, a suggestion of battle worn but the relic kind of thing. I say keep it as is, own it... ?


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 21, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I started on Slimenstein
> 
> so much sloppier than I wanted it to be. Should have stuck with frogtape, I always end up having to do some scraping with 3M's painter tape.



The only thing I've ever gotten to work is having to first lay down a thin amount of the base color overlapping the edge of the tape, to seal it, THEN painting the top color.


----------



## jwade (Oct 23, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 86253



Honestly, that looks so rad. It looks like it’s been out on the road for a lot of tours, battleworn and shit. I love it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 7, 2020)

Slimenstein was repainted. I'll post pics of the finished product later this week after I clear coat it.
In the meantime, have another clip of the Doommaster: https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/neural-dsp-omega-granophyre-medley/s-w0cHmTLRxaH


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 7, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Slimenstein was repainted. I'll post pics of the finished product later this week after I clear coat it.
> In the meantime, have another clip of the Doommaster: https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/neural-dsp-omega-granophyre-medley/s-w0cHmTLRxaH


Great guitar! Great tones! I'm scrolling back to know more abouy the Doomaster.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 17, 2020)

Gotta spray the back of slimenstein and clear coat, but then we can get this show on the road.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 20, 2020)

Lines didn't come out anywhere near as clean as I liked, so I had to do some touch up work. Ended up smearing some black acrylic paint in spots by accident, which gives the guitar a more weathered/relic'd vibe. Not what I intended at all, but it's a "happy little accident".

It should pop a lot more once I clear coat it too.


----------



## neun Arme (Nov 21, 2020)

I'd add a bit of yellow, but it's only me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 23, 2020)

Temp dropped a lot while I was spraying the 2k so it didn't cure as quickly. Honestly I hate how shoddy it looks, but I guess I'll just lean into it for this build fully since it's in the spirit of what Eddie originally did with his Frankenstein. I'd like to try my hand at this or something in the same vein at a later date when it's warmer out, and I'm not constantly fighting the weather. 
Anyways, here's some pics of the old hardware back on it. I was originally going to replace them with all black, but I think the beat to shit/weathered hardware actually ties in with the vibe of the guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 25, 2020)

Decided to add some white pinstripes like I originally planned. I'm going to try some vinyl pinstripe tape and see what looks good as far as patterns. Still too damn cold to paint.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 26, 2020)

Those white pin stripes give it a 3D feel, I like it


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2020)

vinyl tape is on. Might tweak some parts a bit more more but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 8, 2020)

welp I know what I want to build next.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 8, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> vinyl tape is on. Might tweak some parts a bit more more but overall I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 87548




Is that a Black Winter?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 8, 2020)

TheBlackBard said:


> Is that a Black Winter?


yep


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2021)

Slimenstein is wired up and set up finally.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 11, 2021)

A pic of Slimenstein in the sun.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 14, 2021)

Recorded some wankery through my mk3 with Slimenstein.
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/slimenstein-lives


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Recorded some wankery through my mk3 with Slimenstein.
> https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/slimenstein-lives


Updated clip :
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/slimenstein-lives-20
Also I think this will be the final iteration of the nighthawk:


----------



## KR250 (Mar 24, 2021)

You got me hooked on pointy guitars now...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 25, 2021)

KR250 said:


> You got me hooked on pointy guitars now...


 This is the way


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 20, 2021)

Some more clips of Slimenstein.
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/brojira
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/chonk


----------



## jwade (May 16, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp I know what I want to build next.



7 string Icestroyer? Hot pink, or sparkly purple? Oh man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 16, 2021)

jwade said:


> 7 string Icestroyer? Hot pink, or sparkly purple? Oh man.


Hot sparkly pink obviously


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2021)

Quick demo of the Doommaster through my Peters Bodyhammer. 
Listen to that growl/grind in the midrange mmmm


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 27, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Also I think this will be the final iteration of the nighthawk:



Ok, that just looks ridiculously badass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2021)

Forgot to post some updated pics of Slimenstein. 
Here's some new clips too. 
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/the-maw-rough-draft
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/black-winter-vht-pittbull-100cl


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 19, 2021)

some more slimenstein clips:
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/bitchin
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/t0ight


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 2, 2021)

Testing a cosmic sparkle finish. Only the first coat, but it already looks pretty cool in person. It should get more ridiculous as I add more coats. 
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUhuymkA_Vb/?utm_medium=share_sheet


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 2, 2021)

2nd coat of cosmic sparkles is on.
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUipT7LABQZ/?utm_medium=share_sheet


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 2, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> 2nd coat of cosmic sparkles is on.
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUipT7LABQZ/?utm_medium=share_sheet


Is it a rattle can?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 2, 2021)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is it a rattle can?


no, just some really fine black holographic glitter I bought off amazon that I mixed with brite tone and sprayed.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks cool, love to see a star with that finish.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CVBbxPngsKI/?utm_medium=copy_link

yup, this is def going to be on a build at some point.

I also tried a pink sparkle, but it didn't turn out very good with the white base coat. Might try it again with a hot pink basecoat and see how it turns out. Plus the glitter was too coarse. I need finer consistency stuff like the cosmic sparkle glitter.


My baritone explorer build is basically done, I'm just being lazy and not wiring it up.

My burnt tele build is on hold til I make a different body. I liked the grain of the pine but the finish I used was awful and didn't come out as clean as I'd like.

Still prototyping my nighthawk build. Figuring out a good headstock shape for it is tricky, so I may just go with my tanto inspired one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 7, 2021)

Oh baby. Iridescent metal flake.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 21, 2022)

Got bored, made a quick little demo video of the black winter bridge in Slimenstein.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 4, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



When you want to go surfing, but you also love pinch harmonics and divebombs.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 5, 2022)

I love a good surf green.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I love a good surf green.


it's more of a tiffany blue tbh


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 5, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's more of a tiffany blue tbh


Really anything in the turquoise realm is cool by me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 17, 2022)

I was debating on putting a pinstripe on the tiffany blue star, but I think I'll just leave it solid. 



Broke out the Doommaster to test the g12k100 and stealth 80 combo I'm messing around with:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 26, 2022)

cardboard mockup of the nighthawk v4. still tweaking the design tbh.


----------



## Edika (Jun 26, 2022)

Are you going headless with the Nighthawk design or haven't settled on a headstock yet? It looks really cool but if it has all those edges it seems its going to be quite a challenging build!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 26, 2022)

Edika said:


> Are you going headless with the Nighthawk design or haven't settled on a headstock yet? It looks really cool but if it has all those edges it seems its going to be quite a challenging build!


I think I'm going headless with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 21, 2022)

Some updates:

Still prototyping the Nighthawk. It's hard trying to figure out a good way to capture the feel of the plane while still making a balanced design. I'm still trying to figure out if this makes more sense to carve down, or to build up some of the shapes. The mockup looks chaotic because I was trying to visualize shit lol.



The wildest idea I had was basically make a mold and then do the whole thing in carbon fiber, but that's not happening til I finalize a design.

I picked up an ironbird template for an eventual single humbucker riffstick build.




I also grabbed some marble paints for my jackson star refinish. I'm going to practice swirling shit and then eventually swirl the body. If it turns out good then I may try my hand at swirling a xiphos body I have lying around.

some new Doommaster clips:



some thrash centric slimenstein clips: 









Black winter thrash medley


VHT 100CL and KSR Eros boost.




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## jwade (Sep 22, 2022)

Are you going for a sort of geometric faceted thing? Like a kryptonite shard as a guitar? Cuz I would be super stoked for that.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Sep 22, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> *ironbird single humbucker riffstick*



Yes, please!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 22, 2022)

jwade said:


> Are you going for a sort of geometric faceted thing? Like a kryptonite shard as a guitar? Cuz I would be super stoked for that.


kind of. 
I'm mostly trying to mimic the wings, tail and cockpit of the f117 nighthawk within the confines of an X/star shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 22, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> kind of.
> I'm mostly trying to mimic the wings, tail and cockpit of the f117 nighthawk within the confines of an X/star shape.


this is an earlier mockup, but gives you the basic idea in a less messy way. I still haven't decided if I'm making the pointy bits more wing like, or if I'm keeping them pointy.




idk I've been dicking around with this design for a long time, I'll probably just build a simpler proof of concept version first, and then I can go all insane with the bevels.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 22, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is an earlier mockup, but gives you the basic idea in a less messy way. I still haven't decided if I'm making the pointy bits more wing like, or if I'm keeping them pointy.



This planet needs more pointy madness - go for it!


----------

